

Daring Fireball scoop: why Opera was rejected from the iPhone App Store - tptacek
http://daringfireball.net/2008/11/opera_app_store

======
chrisbroadfoot
Why do people change titles? If you read the article, you'd realise that he's
explaining why they _weren't_ rejected, it was the work of dodgy journalism
further hyped by the blogosphere.

~~~
paulgb
Changing titles is generally frowned upon, but in this case the original title
is targeted at people who already know some background on the Opera/iPhone
story. I don't think the change is inaccurate; he does explain why the
application was rejected (breaking rule 3.3.2).

~~~
raganwald
Did we both read the same story? The story I read says they haven't even
submitted a browser, much less had one rejected. The original headline is
perfectly fine even if you haven't read any speculative discussion about or
paraphrasing of paraphrasing of quotes.

~~~
paulgb
You're right, I missed some details in the original article. After re-reading
the original article, I fully agree with you.

------
litewulf
This is kind of an interesting side effect of a closed software market.
Plugins don't really exist, because its difficult to control the distribution
of programs that run programs. (And its turtles allll the way down.)

